# UDPP Sin



## splattergirl (Jan 26, 2009)

anyone tried this? got a swatch? is the quality equal to the original one? all info is very welcome


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: udpp Sin*

UDPP Sin...There's a new UDPP around? 

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: udpp Sin*

i have it.

i will post a swatch of it tonite so you can see. i'm not 100% sure how i feel about it just yet, only because i haven't had time to really play with it, but i will say that i think the color is pretty on its own. the formula is slightly thicker than the original. and it doesn't disappear into your skin like the original. i'll post pics tonite for ya. i think a few people on here have it.


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: udpp Sin*

Here you go... i actualy already had these in the UD thread.
click to enlarge!












And I love it, it doesn't crease on me, I think it wears really well & the color is gorgeous!


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm confused - why is it gold? It is supposed to make shimmery shadows come out more shimmery?


----------



## COBI (Jan 26, 2009)

I was disappointed that they stuck with the same bottle design as far as getting at all of the product.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I was disappointed that they stuck with the same bottle design as far as getting at all of the product._

 
Good point.  I wonder wen is the supposed redesigned bottle supposed to debut.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jan 26, 2009)

This is my new love in life!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Personally I think it is better than the original. It doesn't crease on me, the color is gorg to wear a lone, and I think it does help the shimmer in eyeshadows stand out more. I know someone confirmed on their site they are changing the packaging but I don't think anyone knows yet when it will be. I'm getting tired of playing surgeon on my genie bottles lol.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 26, 2009)

before you cut into your bottle, make sure you bang the base of it on a table to loosen up the product as many times as you can before you cut it open lol.


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Feb 1, 2009)

Could anyone be so kind as to post a pic of eyeshadow applied over the original UDPP, and then the same eyeshadows applied over the new UDPP SIN - so we can see the difference??


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 2, 2009)

I saw it at Sephora today and I swatched it on my hand with Ransom eyeshadow and it looks gorgeous! I might buy it soon to compare with the original UDPP.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 2, 2009)

here's a swatch for you.

I used Urban Decay's eyeshadow in Half Baked (a shimmery one) just to show you how much more it pops with Sin than the original. Pics are in flash and without flash.











i put my camera on a warmer setting for this one..


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 2, 2009)

i want this. i think the color looks gorgeous. I'd be excited to play with this and see what combinations i could come up with.


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for the swatches Miss Resha... I will defintely be picking this up sometime this week....


----------



## MissResha (Feb 2, 2009)

you're welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sin is definitely better for shimmery shadows! you can barely see it with the original and i used equal amounts of both base AND shadow.


----------



## Chelsssea (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm gonna pick this up tomorrow at Sephora! I wanted to try the original and never got to it, but this one looks better. Thanks for the reviews and pictures!


----------



## Geraldine (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the swatch MissResha.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_here's a swatch for you.

I used Urban Decay's eyeshadow in Half Baked (a shimmery one) just to show you how much more it pops with Sin than the original. Pics are in flash and without flash.











i put my camera on a warmer setting for this one..




_

 
i'm so amped about this! i just got a email from sephora about the new primer.
GUESS WHERE I'M GOING TONIGHT?????? HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 4, 2009)

I swatched it at Sephora a few weeks ago, it was nice. Kinda reminded me of a cream shadow. I should have thought to put a shadow over it too! 

I wish they would do the same thing with TFSI, now THAT, I would buy.


----------



## Bronxcutie (Mar 8, 2009)

I just purchased "Sin" on Friday.  I just sent an email to Urban Decay praising this product! As a black woman, I find it difficult to find a base/highlight that I can wear with both neutral and colorful looks that doesn't look chalky or too glittery.  This is PERFECT! It was worth EVERY PENNY!  I told them that they should make another one a shade darker for dark-skinned women of color.


----------



## SulkyGirl (Mar 8, 2009)

I just picked it up and LOVE it... the pix here are nicely representative. It definitely makes shimmer shadows pop, and it looks great on its own!


----------



## Hellokittyqt87 (Mar 9, 2009)

I love Udpp in sin more than the original its so easy to wear alone. If your in a rush or just put some color in your crease and wear it with that.I'm in love I think it makes eyeshadow colors pop more than the original udpp too but maybe that's just me .


----------



## Makeupguru21 (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *splattergirl* 

 
_anyone tried this? got a swatch? is the quality equal to the original one? all info is very welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I just got the sin primer. Although i never tried the original. And yes i am dying to try it. lol. I would say  its really great. Its a sparkling champagne color. The color kinda messes up the color of your shadow though. So i wouldn't recommend it 
unless you're using darker shades. Hope this helps!!

Sigrid


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 9, 2009)

i just got it this weekend. it's okay. i think i like the original primer better. i'm not to wild about the angled wand. i poked myself in the eye with it already and this morning i rub it in my eyebrows by accident. i was excited about the champagne color but i don't like it too much.
BUT it does it's job so until i run out of it i guess i better get used to it


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 9, 2009)

I've had Sin for about 4 mths and haven't even used it yet ....bad Blushbaby!


----------



## AjaAbeni (Jun 10, 2009)

I personaly like it WAAAAAYYY better than the original (dont shoot me) but I think it goes on smoother and has a satiny feel/finish to it. Sometimes i dont have to apply a highlight because this does the trick. Two words- LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Sinford (Jan 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I've had Sin for about 4 mths and haven't even used it yet ....bad Blushbaby!_

 
Is it available in the UK? I haven't seen it at either of the counters I visit here in Dublin and I've wanted it for ages!


----------



## angelisagemini (Mar 24, 2010)

I have this and like it. I'm not big on huge amounts of shimmer during the day but I love it for nightime. 
Although when I'm feeling lazy I'll just wear it on my lid by itself and call it a day!


----------



## n_c (Mar 24, 2010)

I like it, but it creases on me!


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 24, 2010)

i used to love it but i'm definitely a fan of the original UDPP, i dont know why but every time i use sin i always hate how my makeup end up looking.


----------



## Courtney <3 (Apr 15, 2010)

i feel like sin is easy to blend with. anyone else feel this way?


----------



## lightgreen22 (Nov 9, 2010)

Sin does not work for me, my mother adores it, but me not so much it constantly flakes


----------



## megan92 (Nov 16, 2010)

i like it but i haven't used it in a while... the pix in this thread makes me want to get it out again haha


----------



## Odette1303 (Nov 23, 2010)

I've recently bought both Sin and the original, and I'm having problems with Sin. Actually, with the packaging.
  	It's the new packaging, with the new wand. This is also my first original pp with the new wand.

  	Basically, the product just comes out every time I put the wand back in the tube, if you know what I mean. Like there's too much product in the tube or something, it spills out. Everything's fine with the original, it's just the Sin that's making problems.

  	Has anyone else had such experience?


----------



## gobayram (Nov 24, 2010)

Sin creases on me  while the original UDPP is amazing...i love Sin as the eyeshadow from UD but not the primer


----------



## naturallyfab (Nov 24, 2010)

I didn't like this one as much as the original formula.  Eden is my favorite!!


----------



## mercy210 (Jan 21, 2011)

I really like this color. I can use it alone when I'm not feeling like putting much makeup on or I can blend it & layer it. Definitely a staple in my collection.


----------



## jillybean (Jan 21, 2011)

Sin e/s is one of the only e/s I have ever gotten to pan before so when it came out in PP, I knew I had to have it. So pretty. I am curious about the newest one so will have to check it out next time I'm in Sephora.


----------



## dyingforyou (Jul 5, 2012)

i have a little sample sized of sin and it's such a gorgeous color. i don't wear golds/neutrals a lot but when i tried it out with some it definitely made it more intense. it hasn't creased on me so i think it's a winner.


----------



## MrsShaw (Jul 11, 2012)

i agree with all of you who said that sin creases on them... it does the same for me, sadly  it's a GORGEOUS gorgeous shade and i wanted so much to love it! just seems like the original UDPP does its job way better in my opinion. and i don't have oily eyelids or anything, so idk :/


----------



## erin00312 (Dec 29, 2012)

sin is forever my favorite base color!


----------

